# JMETER for load testing windows application



## Ashenoy (May 19, 2011)

Hello

Our company uses a smart client system.the coding for the application is 
done thro VB.NET ,we use the ClickOnce technology to use our application
The question is as follows:
I want to know if Apache Jmeter can be used to perform load testing on our 
application.Apache JMeter is Java based and is an open source tool.I have used
Jmeter on a basic level and i want to know whether the testing tool can be used
for load testing on a smart client application which is Windows based.
In case we cannot use it , is there any other open source tool to load test our 
application?
If we can use it for a Windows Based application , how do we do it?
i want to simulate around at least 50-100 users logging in to our system
the protocol used is http:\\

I would really appreciate your help and assistance.  .
Regards
AShenoy


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

merging threads, please do not create duplicate threads for the same issue. 

thanks, 

v


----------



## Ashenoy (May 19, 2011)

Apologize for creating duplicate threads
However the issue was urgent and hence was anticipating a response asap
:up:


----------

